# Pit Boss question.



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

So...I'm watching this show,and it got me thinking.
How in the WORLD would he break up these dogs if they ever got into a fight?!

I mean, I really want to know! Sometimes this show makes me crazy.

Like the dog fighting bust one... Oh man, don't even get me started.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have mixed feeling on this guy and I have to deal with him at a fundraiser my business is doing for our Country animal control. He is coming and I have to play nice but he does a ton of stuff that bugs me..... I was not thrilled to find out he was coming to our Pit Bull Rumble.

LMAO I have thought about the same thing! lol


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

he's always got a cigar.
Bill got Monica's attention with a cigar.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh man. Get his dog's autograph for me! I love his dogs. Him however...Not so sure.
And on todays eps. he let his dog go ahead of him,while not holding onto the leash,out in public,so his dog could pee.

I mean...REALLY?!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i think he is a joke, but that is just my option. but the show IS pretty entertaining, just finished watching it myself, hey he can pay for Cheza's spay and buy me a good dog house


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I think it' more a show about HIM and his talent agency then the dogs. If anything it's using Pit Bulls to promote him, not the other way around.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> I think it' more a show about HIM and his talent agency then the dogs. If anything it's using Pit Bulls to promote him, not the other way around.


agreed :clap:


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

jmejiaa, couldnt of said it any better


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I am not to hot about the show it rather annoys me as it has little to do with pitbulls.He does do good and helps the dogs however I think the show should be called " shorties acting business that likes pitbulls".

I have also my self wondered what he would do in a dog fight situation.

Just saw this


jmejiaa said:


> I think it' more a show about HIM and his talent agency then the dogs. If anything it's using Pit Bulls to promote him, not the other way around.


Exactly!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Did you guys see the show where he was looking for the guys lost dog, and he found the dog before the owner did. And then the owner walks up and is like "what are you doing with my dog bro?" And they went at it and the big dude threw him down and they were all fighting. that was pretty hilarious! haha 

I watch the show on occasion but I do agree that it's not as much about the dogs... but they are showing the dogs in a positive manner so I do like that.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

i dont even see the point. i cant stand to even see the commercials lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

jmejiaa said:


> I think it' more a show about HIM and his talent agency then the dogs. If anything it's using Pit Bulls to promote him, not the other way around.


This is how I feel!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Did you guys see the show where he was looking for the guys lost dog, and he found the dog before the owner did. And then the owner walks up and is like "what are you doing with my dog bro?" And they went at it and the big dude threw him down and they were all fighting. that was pretty hilarious! haha
> 
> I watch the show on occasion but I do agree that it's not as much about the dogs... but they are showing the dogs in a positive manner so I do like that.


LOL! That was great!:rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm watching now...... lets see how good it gets! lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I am pretty sure it is all staged. When i saw adds for the show i was like a show about APBTs this could be cool I watched like two episode and was like give me a break. And I sure if there was a dog fight to break out. then some one is on hand in the production team who could use a breaking stick.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Shorty is kinda like a bully, short and stocky


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

did ya'll see the episode where he rescued *cough cough* that fighting pit that got its leg taken off, then he called a REAL pit rescue and tell them he has this uber sweet pit that is so great and LOVES other dogs and was playing with his dog so they would take it?
Ya he just set someone up for a horrible day =X


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah, that was the dog fighting eps. i was referring to. :/
If that was really what that situation was,his dumb @** move got a lot of dogs killed that day.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya, it pissed me off i just hope the recuse knows how to do introduction to see shorty for his bald face lie!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Tonight's eps. wasn't so bad. Managed to get someone to neuter their dog,that kept getting out and impregnation other dogs.

It was actually a 15 year old boy who called,and also got the word out about the free neutering and shot program for pit bulls.
It was pretty cool to see a kid that young passionate about this breed.
I think we need more kids like this,then maybe all this BYB sh*t could be drastically reduced.


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

now pitbulls and parolees i like :]


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

It's a cool show imo...anything that puts a positive light on this breed is good with me...the guy may not be perfect...but hes trying...thats more than alot of people can say...it's easy to sit behind a keyboard and criticize people or their actions...but try getting out there and doing something...I am quite sure this guy has done more for the breed this month than you have in your life Xiahko...so I would ease off on the name calling...lol...on a lighter note...the show does seem to be staged a bit...but hey...it's a tv show...whatd u expect...it's there for entertainment...and if some dogs get helped along the way...even better!! I would much rather watch Pit Bulls and Parolees...I love that show...and I love there dog Rhino...and the oldest daughter is hot...so overall the show gets 5 stars from me


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

Lone Star said:


> It's a cool show imo...anything that puts a positive light on this breed is good with me...the guy may not be perfect...but hes trying...thats more than alot of people can say...it's easy to sit behind a keyboard and criticize people or their actions...but try getting out there and doing something...I am quite sure this guy has done more for the breed this month than you have in your life Xiahko...so I would ease off on the name calling...lol...on a lighter note...the show does seem to be staged a bit...but hey...it's a tv show...whatd u expect...it's there for entertainment...and if some dogs get helped along the way...even better!! I would much rather watch Pit Bulls and Parolees...I love that show...and I love there dog Rhino...and the oldest daughter is hot...so overall the show gets 5 stars from me


ok,i'll say it.he's more self enamoring than need be.he isn't as well versed as he should be to be representing the breed as he is.much of his info is less than accurate.he has never elaborated on critical points.
his information is the typical media opposition rhetoric that most people spew when they don't have their own original experience.he banters like A lawyer reading from law not from case record.if he wasn't A midget he'd be just another schmo.
don't assume with/about me as you've done with others.you'll be sorely disappointed.


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

Well everyones op seems to b true...not the best show and he is a little more into promoting him self as an actor. But regardless it has pit bulls and I'm sure people see how his dog act around people and stuff and that alone may help some people change the stereo type they have about pit bulls...I just hope a better pit bull show will some day emerge.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Uhm...I never called him any names ;/

if you're talking about the dumb @** comment...I was referring to his decision, on what he did. Not him himself.

As for the comment about doing nothing for the breed this month.
You have no idea what I've done this month,with pit bulls in general. So you can't really state this as fact.

I have actually done quite a few things this month that involved pit bulls and their reputation. Even did something today. I just don't go around posting every single thing I do.
that's what Twitter is for.


----------



## KingstonKid (Jul 26, 2010)

I agree to a lot of these points. It obviously has some staged points, but what reality tv show doesn't? That is simply just how TV works, everything has a script to an extent. Although, they do great things for the breed whether you like them personally or not. I have been watching this the past week or so and two events caught my attention the most that i thought was really awesome

1. In an episode a man lost his job, house, etc and was living out of a camper with his pit. He called shorty about finding his dog a new home because it wasn't fare to the dog to live in such conditions. Instead of placing the dog, Shorty raised over a grand to donate to this guy so he can travel to the east coast where he had a job lined up and so him and his dog can stay together.

2. A photo shoot where the photographer wanted to put a huge chain around one of his dogs necks and ketchup to resemble blood to give the dog a "vicious" appeal. The shoot was paying $1000 and Shorty stormed out and refused any number of money to show the breed in a bad light.

Now i can be a victim of being brainwashed by the boob tube but i do believe this show is helping put a positive image to bully breeds. The storyline does shy away from the dogs at points, but that brings in an audience that would not normally be interested and catches their attention. In this sense, people who would no actually turn this on and watch, do. And again this helps to show the good side of these dogs and hopefully change a few peoples minds. Thats just my .2 cents.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Never seen anybody stand on a five gallon bucket with a break stick before?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

[email protected]!!! ... Heard of the show but any guy who calls himself Pit Boss makes me think twice about watching. The last thing I want to see is some more romanticized BS about a breed from some novice claiming to be an expert hero.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Sadie said:


> [email protected]!!! ... Heard of the show but any guy who calls himself Pit Boss makes me think twice about watching. The last thing I want to see is some more romanticized BS about a breed from some novice claiming to be an expert hero.


Amen......


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

buzhunter said:


> Never seen anybody stand on a five gallon bucket with a break stick before?


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Lone Star said:


> It's a cool show imo...anything that puts a positive light on this breed is good with me...the guy may not be perfect...but hes trying...thats more than alot of people can say...it's easy to sit behind a keyboard and criticize people or their actions...but try getting out there and doing something...I am quite sure this guy has done more for the breed this month than you have in your life Xiahko...so I would ease off on the name calling...lol...on a lighter note...the show does seem to be staged a bit...but hey...it's a tv show...whatd u expect...it's there for entertainment...and if some dogs get helped along the way...even better!! I would much rather watch Pit Bulls and Parolees...I love that show...and I love there dog Rhino...and the oldest daughter is hot...so overall the show gets 5 stars from me





KingstonKid said:


> I agree to a lot of these points. It obviously has some staged points, but what reality tv show doesn't? That is simply just how TV works, everything has a script to an extent. Although, they do great things for the breed whether you like them personally or not. I have been watching this the past week or so and two events caught my attention the most that i thought was really awesome
> 
> 1. In an episode a man lost his job, house, etc and was living out of a camper with his pit. He called shorty about finding his dog a new home because it wasn't fare to the dog to live in such conditions. Instead of placing the dog, Shorty raised over a grand to donate to this guy so he can travel to the east coast where he had a job lined up and so him and his dog can stay together.
> 
> ...


:goodpost:
Yeah there are several things that he does that I personally would do differently.But I'm all for any show that will help put these dogs in a better light then what they are now.
And I think they show all the acting stuff because that is one way he gets the funds to run his rescue.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I wanted to see this show but it doesnt air up here , had the same thoughts though seeing commercials for it wonderin how he canhandle a large pit especially if a fight broke out. think it could be an accident waiting to happen.
we do get pitbulls and paroles though and think that is a great show they do alot to help the dogs and who better to help them they have all the time in the world at that time to work with them. seen the same thing done with wild horses at another prison. kinda a win win situation for them the animals get help and the inmates get the work experience and therapy a animal has to offer.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

buzhunter said:


> Never seen anybody stand on a five gallon bucket with a break stick before?


By far, one of the funniest posts I've seen on ANY board!!! LMAO!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh, and little people are stronger than some of you are giving them credit for. Haven't you ever watched midgets wrastle?!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Oh, and little people are stronger than some of you are giving them credit for. Haven't you ever watched midgets wrastle?!


So true, I wouldn't go toe to toe with a midget lol


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

aprilortego said:


> So true, I wouldn't go toe to toe with a midget lol


lol, guys! dont ya know, the politically correct term now is "little people"


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

DeeboLove said:


> lol, guys! dont ya know, the politically correct term now is "little people"


 I forgot:hammer:


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

He _would_ be the break stick... J/P Little people are stronger than they appear & probably can do just about anything we can, aside from reaching the top shelf


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

they should make A shirt for the dog that reads
"MY OWNER IS A RAGDOLL"


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

william williamson said:


> they should make A shirt for the dog that reads
> "MY OWNER IS A RAGDOLL"


:rofl::rofl: OK, that's just wrong, but still funny as heck!


----------



## GameIIDEF KENNELS (Aug 20, 2008)

PIT-BOSS SUCKS!!! HIS STAFF DOESNT EVEN LIKE DOGS!!!! I rather watch the pitbulls and parolee's she was doing a bigger better AND GREATER DEED to get them adoptedand her entire family is involved, he doesnt even have a kennel on his property for the dogs he rescue so its all about his talent biz... he just cares greatly about the breed and my hats off to him but i hope this his last season and bring back the chicks wit pits!!!!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

mmkay.You obviously haven't watched the show too much.Come back and dispute when you've watched more then 10 minutes


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

dixieland said:


> mmkay.You obviously haven't watched the show too much.Come back and dispute when you've watched more then 10 minutes


+1 :goodpost:


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I can't stand his constant yelling! It annoys me!


----------



## thomas (May 21, 2010)

Whats really annoying is listening to Ronald snivel for an hour. And what makes him think there will ever be a serious role for a midgit. Mini Me just got lucky and he's a mini midgit


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

thomas said:


> Whats really annoying is listening to Ronald snivel for an hour. And what makes him think there will ever be a serious role for a midgit. Mini Me just got lucky and he's a mini midgit


I can't stand Ronald. He's so fake and obnoxious.


----------

